# Puppy in the bin



## Steve8217 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was watching our regional news when on came a story about a puppy that had been dumped in a bin on a layby. He was only discovered while the bins where being emptied by workers whom had only just had their schedules changed to include the bins. The report said the puppy was about 6 months old a little smelly but unharmed.

The worker that found him took him home gave him a bath and named him dusty but it was unknown how long the puppy had been in the bin. The worker has decided to keep the puppy and says that they have become great friends even though they have only know each other for 24 hours.

Lets hope the callous owners dont come forward and claim him the worrying thing was they have 28 days to do so. If they do come forward can we lock them in a bin on a layby for a few days and see how they get on

http://www.itv.com/anglia/dog-found-in-bin37835/


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

thanx for that, I wanted to watch that bit on the news, but due to a small person wanting to watch something else, I didn't.

I'm glad the puppy was ok and also very lucky to have been found.


----------



## Steve8217 (Mar 2, 2012)

It leaves wondering why anyone would want to do that to such a georgeous dog:frown2:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How could anyone "claim him"? Surely they would be prosecuted, not given him back?????????????


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:

At least it was a happy ending. There are some truly evil people in this world unfortunately.


----------



## Steve8217 (Mar 2, 2012)

rose said:


> How could anyone "claim him"? Surely they would be prosecuted, not given him back?????????????


But then again I bet some people are thick enough to try it


----------



## KYRIEBLOOMFIELD (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello, My dad is the person that found Dusty.
Just to say he is on a full road to recovery! His been to the vets and is in a healthy condition. He is such a lovely, affectionate puppy I really can not understand how someone could of been so cruel to do this.
Holding out that we can keep him, he has really bonded with everyone


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw this on the regional news yesterday and couldn't believe it. There are some real horrible people about. I agree if they come forward they should be prosecuted and not allowed to have him back. 

You dad has done really wonderful thing taking Dusty in and I will be keeping my fingers crossed that he can keep him. It seems that fate brought them together so just hoping it all works out. Can you let us know what happens.


----------



## KYRIEBLOOMFIELD (Mar 9, 2012)

I think dad would be devestated if he was claimed, Dusty wont leave his side he followes him everywhere :lol: He is going to ASDA today they are donating treats and toys, everyones been really supportive, dads very grateful.
Will keep you posted on any news


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad your dad found him,
what a gorgeous pup too, wasnt he lucky he was found.
michelle x


----------



## margarethayes (Feb 20, 2012)

I am surprised who the hell thrown him in the bin and why? Anyways I am really pleased to hear that puppy is ok.


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

it says the owners have 28 days to claim him , but it was more than likely the owners that put him in the bin in the first place . See now if they didnt want him why not just take him and leave him tied up out side a rescue place where he would of been took in straight away . I really can not beleive some people at times


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

KYRIEBLOOMFIELD said:


> Hello, My dad is the person that found Dusty.
> Just to say he is on a full road to recovery! His been to the vets and is in a healthy condition. He is such a lovely, affectionate puppy I really can not understand how someone could of been so cruel to do this.
> Holding out that we can keep him, he has really bonded with everyone


Your dad did a wonderful thing in saving that little ones life. I really hope you can keep him as it sounds as though he has found a great home.
Can you post some pics of Dusty, my pooter won't play the vid, and I'd love to see him?


----------



## Bou (Mar 16, 2012)

How shocking that the owners have the right to claim him? 28 days? when I worked in a stray block they got 8 days and that was that, where has the 28 days come from? please don't tell me the RSPCA  

So pleased your Dad has the dear little mite, if he is claimed lets hope a little justice is dished out, I'm sure it would be


----------



## Sashadog (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank doG you found him, poor little thing - fingers crossed you get to keep him.x


----------



## KYRIEBLOOMFIELD (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally the 28 days are up! We are so please to be able to keep Dusty, His really become part of the family, his now fully house trained and learning lots of new tricks. He still wont leave my dads side, such an affectionate little puppy  It still makes me angry how someone could do it to him, least now he has a loving home  
I will post some photos up, thanks for everyones support 
xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont know how i missed this but it made me all teary eyed, Kyrie Please stay onboard and keep us updated on Dustys progress xxx


----------



## kenrichatkins (Apr 17, 2012)

I do watch the full video of this dog and it really touches my heart. I almost cry after I finished watching the movie.


----------

